# Some fan art i made for my friend loads of pics



## Mandypaul (Dec 21, 2007)

My friend is a huge fan of reese witherspoon and rebecca Gayheart, so she asked me to make her some wallpapers, and i thought i would show you guys them 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4..._/79d637f6.jpg


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...eccafanart.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart4.jpg


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

HOLY SCHNIKIES GIRL I LOVE YOUR WORK! (yes it was important to caps that!)

*bows* I assume you need to be pretty proficient in Photoshop....this just motivates me to perhaps take a class~!

I love it!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_HOLY SCHNIKIES GIRL I LOVE YOUR WORK! (yes it was important to caps that!)

*bows* I assume you need to be pretty proficient in Photoshop....this just motivates me to perhaps take a class~!

I love it!!! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Aw thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yea i love photoshop lol i am a bit of a geek with it sometimes lol


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

aw thats awesome... im so dumb at stuff like that!


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

whoa! thats amazing! you have some mighty awesome skills


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_My friend is a huge fan of reese witherspoon and rebecca Gayheart, so she asked me to make her some wallpapers, and i thought i would show you guys them 


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4..._/79d637f6.jpg


oops spelled some wrong in the title i am very clever today lol_

 
I like the last one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...esefanart8.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...eccafanart.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...ccafanart4.jpg_

 
The second one is pretty.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

anjie loves vin diesel..

hint hint.

haha they are gorgg.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_anjie loves vin diesel..

hint hint.

haha they are gorgg._

 
lol i will do you some vin diesel after xmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i enjoy doing them lol so i dont mind


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 24, 2007)

nice job - reese looks very sexy in the 1st one, i feel a little bit straight haha!


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 24, 2007)

wow those are really nice! how can I learn that?? haha


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 24, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWW  you are so talented!!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 28, 2007)

omg beautiful! do you think you could make me one of those? with my pics on it? i know me asking is kinda stuckup but i think your work is beautiful!!!!!! you have skills!!!!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_omg beautiful! do you think you could make me one of those? with my pics on it? i know me asking is kinda stuckup but i think your work is beautiful!!!!!! you have skills!!!!!_

 
aww thanks 
of course i will make you one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just send me your pictures through pm and i will do it within the next couple of days


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 28, 2007)

These are beautiful.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_These are beautiful._

 
thanks


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_nice job - reese looks very sexy in the 1st one, i feel a little bit straight haha!_

 
lol thanks


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Spme fan art i made for my friend loads of pics*

it's really cool even though i am not a reese fan. i swear i saw te first one and was like nah uh that's alicia silverstone i ha to look hard for a minutes to see it wasn't


----------

